# gender disappointment getting worse



## 3babesforme

despite knowing for 10 weeks already, i am finding the disappointment almost unbearable. in no way, shape or form do i want a third boy. my only dream was to have a daughter. if our first child would've been a girl, i would have been done having kids. although i'm not girly and have always been a tomboy, i have never imagined myself with three sons. the thought is so depressing. if you are not experiencing gender disappointment, please do not comment. or if you got your ideal genders please do not comment.


----------



## Bladesgirl

I'm 3 weeks in to finding out its a 2nd boy and although I have stopped crying I still don't feel happy about it or connected to this baby at all! I'm not bothered about getting its room ready or buying things or even thinking of a name!

Like you I only ever pictured myself with one girl! We agreed we would have 2 as husband really wanted 2 but 2 boys is my worse nightmare! I'd still love a girl
But we wouldn't have a 3rd child it would ruin our money and housing situation!


I keep hoping it will get better but I can't see it at the moment


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I have 3 girls. We both really wanted a boy. I can't say you ever stop being disappointed but it's goes from 100% to 1% in time. A part of me will always wish we could have had a boy but it wasn't in the cards. I'm sorry you're taking it hard my dear xox


----------



## donnarobinson

I have three boys it was only with baby number three I badly wanted a girl I cried my eyes out when I found out he was a boy I was devastated it didn't last long tho and I was happy to have another boy I do still want a girl but were not having any more well at least don't really plan to having had three in four years has took it out of me . 
It does get easier and I'm at peace having my boys .. I'm sure when he's here you will fall in love with him Hun. And already having two boys you no how lovely there bond can be . My boys adore each other X


----------



## Scarlett2

I have three boys and I am one of four girls! All of my sisters have at least one daughter too. My youngest is only 10 weeks old. I wanted a girl for pregnancy two and three and with the third pregnancy experienced real anxiety that it would be a boy. (I did 't find out the gender until birth). I can honestly say that despite wanting a girl I experienced a flash of disappointment when I was told DS3 was a boy, and then it was gone. I do occasionally feel sad that I will never get to buy the pink clothes and I worry that my three boys will be terrible at contacting me when they are older (I worry... What if I don't get on with their wives??) BUT I don't associate those feelings with my third son. I adore him. It helps that he is the most chilled out little munchkin. I honestly can't imagine it any other way now. I'm not sure whether I've helped but I thought it might help to hear it from someone who had been through the same thing.


----------



## TTC First

My husband and I both were convinces that we would have a boy and were happy about it. I still remember when she came out and the doctor said "It's a girl", my husband and I looked at each other as if to say "WHAT!?!?!?". I had trouble with bonding at first. But as MeaganMackenz said....my disappointment went from 100% to 1%.

I really wish you all the best in finding a way to accept your situation.


----------



## kat132

i have 2 boys. was so upset when i found out that dc2 was a boy i cried for weeks. I always wanted 2 dc. A boy then a girl. obviously i love him to bits. I have been thinking about having a 3rd to try for a girl. i keep telling myself that i wouldn't be that upset if it turned out to be a boy but reading every ones posts i am worried about going in for a 3rd. 
I hope that when your son is here you feel better. I cant imagine how it must feel with a 3rd but i do remember how it felt with my 2nd. Hugs to you. xxx


----------



## Jessicahide

3babesforme said:


> despite knowing for 10 weeks already, i am finding the disappointment almost unbearable. in no way, shape or form do i want a third boy. my only dream was to have a daughter. if our first child would've been a girl, i would have been done having kids. although i'm not girly and have always been a tomboy, i have never imagined myself with three sons. the thought is so depressing. if you are not experiencing gender disappointment, please do not comment. or if you got your ideal genders please do not comment.

Oh love, i am so sorry you are feeling like this, i think you should consider contacting your doctor and asking for some talking therapy, do you have rl support or is this something you feel you can only talk about on here? xxx I was wondering how you wee getting on, i see not great now xxxx


----------

